# B564 Electric Step



## elvistheelddis (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,

Our step is a little temperamental and when we press the switch it seems to take a while for the step to lower and raise if at all. I wondered if others have experienced a similar problem and if there is a solution out there. Or it just the way they are!?

thanks 

Pete


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Pete, it is probably road shi-e clean it all down and grease
terry


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Nope, they're not all like that. There's a transient fault somewhere. It could be anything from the switch, a bad connection or something in the motor. 

Sorry I can't help you narrow it down further but the possibilities are endless. 

If your handy there are several things you could try, & this would narrow down the list of possibities.

Firstly, take the switch out & give all the wires a bit of a shake. Try operating the switch whilst doing this & try to replicate the fault. Look at all the visible wiring, check for nicks or breaks. Lastly have a look at where the wiring goes into the motor. Due to the environment this lives in it leads a slightly harsher life than the switch. 

Good luck in your quest.

D.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

maddie said:


> Hi Pete, it is probably road shi-e clean it all down and grease
> terry


My Hymer states no grease... I guess so that it does not collect the road grit etc


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

OK so use another type of lubricant- It used say OXO on buses but they never sold them :lol: My first call would be clean, and then check all contacts-switches
terry


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Step*

Hi
I have a Swift Sundance.

Away back in 2004 to 2006 I used to have my* 5-spade* Step switch burn out about every year and so replaced it each time.

Then, in about 2006, a *4-spade* switch came on the market and has never caused any trouble at all since then.

As said above, remove the switch, short (or wiggy!) the wires to see if the step moves ok.

Hope this helps


----------



## elvistheelddis (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,

thanks for the input, i will get wiggling!

Pete


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete 

Just had to do mine, it went all lazy after the winter trips though all that salt and road grime. The mechanic used half a can of WD40 on the pivoting bolts and it did get it working again. I have just unbolted the sections, cleaned them with paraffin which is a lubricant as well as a good cleaner. Then carefully reassembled using copperslip. Result silky smooth operation.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Have a look at this [link to Clive Motts website
http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm


----------

